# mms-center.de/mms-portal.net/mms-center.net: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite



## sascha (10 Januar 2011)

> "Bild konnte nicht zugestellt werden." Mit SMS ähnliche wie dieser werden derzeit Verbraucher auf die Seite mms-center.de gelockt. Dort wartet ein teures Abonnement.
> 
> Viele Handybesitzer beschweren sich derzeit über SMS-Nachrichten, die ihnen unverlangt zugeschickt wurden. In den Botschaften wird behauptet, für die Betroffene liege ein Bild vor, das abgerufen werden könne. Wer dann den vermeintlichen Dienst auf der Seite mms-center.de nutzen will, soll Daten angeben - und landet in einer Kostenfalle. Für die Nutzung der Seite sollen, wie im Kleingedruckten steht, 144 Euro für zwei Jahre fällig werden.



mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



			
				Sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Real com UG mit Sitz in der Theresienstraße 6-8 in München


Wobei nicht unerwähnt sein sollte, dass diese Adresse lediglich die des Excellent Business Center ist, also eine virtuelle Anschrift der tatsächlich in Flensburg ansässigen Unternehmer. Außerdem kann darauf verwiesen werden, dass die Anbieterin nicht Real com UG (siehe Impressum) sondern lt. Handelsregistereintrag vom 08.11.2010 folgenden Namen trägt:



			
				AG München schrieb:
			
		

> Realcom Unternehmergesellschaft
> (haftungsbeschränkt)


----------



## Teleton (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Auch hier gilt wieder einmal: Nur echt mit dem Widerrufsmärchen


			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> 5.2 Hat der Anbieter mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Kunden bereits vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist mit der Ausführung ihrer Dienstleistung begonnen oder hat der Kunde die Ausführung der Dienstleistung selbst veranlasst, erlischt das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden vorzeitig.


Reines Wunschdenken der Anbieter weil es damals so schön war. Seit dem 04.08.2009 erlischt kann das Widerrufsrecht nicht mehr vorzeitig erlöschen nur weil die Dienstleistung genutzt wurde (vgl §312 d Abs 3 BGB). Im Gegenteil, eine falsche Belehrung (wie obige) führt dazu das die Widerrufsfrist gar nicht startet, also auch Jahre später widerrufen werden kann.


----------



## Fraudanalyst (9 März 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Erst nennt der Flensburger Handlungsführer seine Klitsche





> Elustra Ltd.


dann für ein paar Wochen 





> Realcom UG


und nun 





> NewTelia UG


Verwendet wird freilich wieder die Scheinadresse in München und eine aktuelle Domain ist die mms-servicecenter.com.

Wie seriös ist das denn, Herr Staatsanwalt vom Referat 115, in Flensburg?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 März 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Fraudanalyst schrieb:


> und nun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tatsache, im Impressum steht: 





			
				mms-servicecenter.com schrieb:
			
		

> *NewTelia UG*
> 
> Theresienstraße 6-8
> 80333 München
> ...


Die Nordlichter scheinen ein Problem mit der Schreibweise ihrer Firmennamen zu haben. NewTelia UG schreibt das Handelsregister nämlich nicht zusammen. Richtig heißt der Laden _derzeit_:



			
				AG München schrieb:
			
		

> New Telia UG




Man beachte auch den rechtlichen Hinweis im Impressum, in dem die Burschen nicht einmal in der Lage sind, sich auf eine Firmenbezeichnung zu konzentrieren.


> Rechtliche Hinweise
> Alle Texte, Bilder, Grafiken sowie das gesamte Design inklusive Layout-, Schrift- und Farbgestaltung sind mit allen Rechten der NewTelia UG vorbehalten. Die Vervielfältigung von Informationen oder Daten, die Verwendung von Texten, Textteilen oder Bildmaterial sowie jegliche Art von Kopie oder Reproduktion bedarf der schriftlichen Zustimmung der NewTelia UG Zuwiderhandlungen werden strafrechtlich verfolgt. Für Inhalte externer Links kann Realcom keine Verantwortung übernehmen. Ausgeschlossen ist auch eine Haftung oder Garantie für die Aktualität, Richtigkeit und Vollständigkeit der zur Verfügung gestellten Informationen. Die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen unseres Service entnehmen Sie bitte unseren AGB und unseren Datenschutzrichtlinien.


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 März 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Inzwischen forderte der "Ober-Hintermann" N. L. diverse Foren und Blogs zur umgehenden Löschung auf, ansonsten wolle man "rechtliche Schritte" einleiten. :-p


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 März 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> "Ober-Hintermann"


Na, ob der wirklich so viel Aufmerksamkeit für die Drecksarbeit verdient? Bei der Gelegenheit fällt mir doch glatt eine unscheinbare Firma in der dortigen Flora auf: Global IT Services oHG



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> wolle man "rechtliche Schritte" einleiten.


Toll, dann ließe sich ja endlich feststellen, wer außer moi Andi, diesem "Ober-Hintermann" und dem jungen GF noch so alles hinter dieser Plage steht.


----------



## anacos18 (3 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Muss man etwas befürchten, wenn man die Rechnung nicht bezahlt???

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



anacos18 schrieb:


> Muss man etwas befürchten, wenn man die Rechnung nicht bezahlt?


Nein! Erfahrungsgemäß bekommt man ein paar Mahnungen und letztlich noch Bettelbriefe der Münchener Allinkasso. Wenn man das erfolgreich aussitzt, kommt weiter nichts.

Wer nicht bezahlt, kann sein Geld behalten! Wer sich nicht mit den Flensburger Halunken unterhält bekommt auch keine ärgerlichen Antworten aus Textblöcken.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

also brauche ich keinerlei rechtliche Schritte des Unternehmens usw. zu befürchten, wenn ich die Rechnung nicht beachte und keinen Cent überweise? 

Habe eine sofortige Kündigung per Email eingereicht und ausdrücklich geschrieben, dass ich keine Dienste in Anspruch genommen habe und mich somit für keinerlei Kosten verantwortlich fühle.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

....und das war schon zu viel!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

was heißt zu viel? habe ich etwas zu befürchten?


----------



## Heiko (4 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

"Zuviel" heißt, dass Du nichts kündigen musst, das Du nicht abgeschlossen hast.
Im allerschlimmsten Fall kommt irgendwann ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid und das ist 
1) wirklich der allerschlimmste Fall
und
2) der erste Zeitpunkt, an dem Du überhaupt was tun musst.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

hatte mir die Ratschläge durchgelesen, was man tun sollte, im Falle der Abzocke... 
dort stand, einmal der Rechnung wiedersprechen. 
daher habe ich per Email geantwortet und der Rechnung wiedersprochen.
Persönliche Angaben zu meiner Person etc habe ich selbstverständlich nicht gemacht!

Dann werde ich abwarten, ob nochmal etwas kommen sollte. Ansonsten werde ich die Rechnung keinesfalls bezahlen!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was heißt zu viel?


...das hättest du dir sparen können, dass sieht in de Realität letztlich so aus: Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...habe ich etwas zu  befürchten?


Ja, womöglich erschlägt dich ein Sack Reis in China.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

:-D vielen dank!


----------



## Verbraucher (4 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

also ich habe auf verschiedenen Homepages kommentare zu speziell diesem Thema gelesen... die Meinung unterscheiden sich. Die einen sind total begeistert von dem Angebot, nutzen es und sagen es ist keine Abzocke! andere hingegen haben sich irrtümlicherweise angemeldet und werden nun zum Zahlen aufgefordert... 

Daher bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob man es drauf ankommen lassen sollte... oder lieber nicht! 

was meint ihr?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Verbraucher schrieb:


> was meint ihr?





Verbraucher schrieb:


> Die einen sind total begeistert von dem Angebot, nutzen es und  sagen es ist keine Abzocke!


Das diejenigen, die so was schreiben, in vergleichbaren Fällen von den Firmen selbst gewesen sind oder beauftragt waren, so zu schreiben.

Ein Anbieter, der es nötig hat den Preis mit weißen Lettern auf hellgrauen Grund zu schreiben und der noch dazu (angeblich) per Spam seine Kunden gewinnt und für seine windige "Leistung" 72 € pro Jahr kassieren will, der ist nicht ernst zu nehmen.

Leider wird dieser Anbieter auch von den Strafverfolgern bei StA/GenStA in Flensburg auch nicht ernst genommen, so dass der Krug wohl noch einige Zeit zu Wasser gehen kann, bis er evtl. bricht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Verbraucher schrieb:


> Die einen sind total begeistert von dem Angebot, nutzen es und sagen es ist keine Abzocke


Klar - der Betreiber N.L. natürlich gehört wohl zu den "Begeisterten" :-D

Andere "Begeisterte" habe ich trotz intensiver Suche nicht gefunden!


----------



## Hippo (4 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Also wenn ich mir DAS hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ansehe ...
Hellgraue Schrift auf geringügig dunklerem Hintergrund.
Wenn sich DAS nicht das Prädikat Abofalle verdient ...


----------



## Verbraucher (4 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

so sehe ich das auch!  warten wir mal ab, was die betroffenen sagen...
bzw wie sich die ganze Geschichte entwickelt. 
Oder gibt es evtl schon leute, die Erfahrungen mit speziell diesem Anbieter gemacht haben?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Hippo schrieb:


> Wenn sich DAS nicht das Prädikat Abofalle verdient ...


Nun, wenn es schon einer aus Flensburg nötig hat, sich hinter einer Münchener Scheinadresse bei einem Büroservice zu verstecken, so nenne ich das _typisch für derartige Exemplare_!


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Verbraucher schrieb:


> gibt es evtl schon leute, die Erfahrungen mit speziell diesem Anbieter gemacht haben?


Hier wohl nicht, bei Tante Google aber schon!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen eine Mail vom mms-servicecenter bekommen mit einer freundlichen Begrüßung, einem Link und einem Passwort. Da ich mich bei keinem Portal angemeldet hatte, habe ich interessehalber mal den Link angeklickt. Ich wusste ja, dass ich nirgends meine persönlichen Daten eingegeben hatte und hatte es mit Sicherheit auch nicht vor.
Bin dann auf deren Seite gelandet mit der Aufforderung das Passwort einzugeben, was ich natürlich nicht getan habe.
Heute erscheint nun eine Rechnung in meinem Mail-Eingang über die schon bekannten 72 EUR. Das lustige an dieser Rechnung fand ich, dass da erstens nicht mein richtiger Name drin stand sondern nur die Kurzform meines Vornamens aus der Mail-Adresse und die Postanschrift hat nun gar nix mit mir zu tun.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja gar nicht reagieren, konnte mir dann aber nicht verkneiffen denen zumindest zu schreiben dass sie Ihre Rechnung wohl an den falschen geschickt haben und bei mir mangels Geschäftsbeziehung mit denen nix zu holen ist.

Hat jemand hier von ähnlichen Fällen gehört?
Mit dem Klicken des Links bin ich ja sicherlich keine Geschäftsbeziehung mit denen eingegangen. Daten hab ich auch keine eingegeben. Bekommt jetzt der Typ der da offensichtlich seine Adresse mit der falschen E-Mail eingegeben hat noch ne Rechnung auf dem Postweg? Oder werden die versuchen wegen dem Klick auf den Link meine Adresse über den Provider zu ermitteln? Ich war mir immer sehr sicher, dass ich niemals so eine Rechnung bekomme, da ich mich nciht einfach überall anmelde. War daher ziemlich überrascht von der Rechnung nach dem bloßen anklicken des Link aus der Willkommens-Mail und mache mir jetzt natürlich Gedanken ob ich mich noch länger mit denen rumschlagen muss.

Gibt es dazu Meinungen oder Erfahrungen?


----------



## Hippo (4 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Wenn Du Dir sicher bist nichts abgeschlossen zu haben besteht nicht die geringste Notwendigkeit mit den Herrschaften eine Brieffreundschaft zu beginnen


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Ich hab weder deren Dienste in Anspruch genommen (wie gesagt, abgesehen vom Anklicken des Link in der Willkommens-Mail) noch meine Daten eingegeben. Ich hab ja nicht mal die (falschen) Adressdaten eingegeben, die sie offensichtlich meiner Mail-Adresse zuordnen.
Dann lehne ich mich mal entspannt zurück und warte ob noch was kommt.


----------



## Phänomenologe (5 April 2011)

*mms-center.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> * eine Mail vom mms-servicecenter bekommen
> * mit einem Link und einem Passwort
> * habe ich interessehalber mal den Link angeklickt
> * dann auf deren Seite gelandet mit der Aufforderung das Passwort einzugeben, was ich natürlich nicht getan habe
> ...





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier von ähnlichen Fällen gehört?


Die Fälle häufen sich. Der Gesetzgeber nennt das Computerbetrug!

Einige Anbieter machen es sich einfach. Sie nutzen zugleich die Unerfahrenheit der Strafverfolger und die der Opfer aus. Hierzu bedienen sich solche unseriösen Geschäftsleute einem Trick, den man durchaus als Täuschung im Rechtsverkehr bewerten kann und die Strafverfolger gucken sich offensichtlich nur die jeweiligen "Vorzeige"-Startseiten an und kommen voreilig zu Entscheidungen, die vorerst nachhaltig sind.

Leutchenz, wie du, bekommen während dessen so einen Link zugespammt, weil der Anbieter nämlich schon den Datenbestand des eMailempfängers über die eMail-Adresse hinaus zur Verfügung hat. Klickt nun der "Kunde" auf diesen Link, wird intern beim Spammer die IP-Adresse aus dem Linkaufruf gespeichert und der Datensatz wird automatisch mit einer abgeschlossenen Anmeldung verbunden, ohne dass der Kunde die Startseite des Webs überhaupt passiert hatte.

Nach Außen hin kann der Spammer nun behaupten (unter Vorlage der nun verifizierten eMailadresse und der gespeicherte IP (auch wenn man die nicht zu deren physikalischen Ursprung verfolgen kann)), dass sich der Kunde angemeldet, den Preis wahrgenommen und die AGB des Anbieters bestätigt hat. Die Eingabe des Passwortes war nicht mehr nötig, denn das ist ja dem Kunden auch schon vom Anbieter mitgeteilt worden, da es Bestandteil des gespeicherten Datensatzes ist.

Erste Entscheidungen von Strafverfolgern werden während dessen (vorerst) realitätsfremd beschieden, da man sich die Argumentation der Verdächtigen zu eigen macht. Der Anfangsverdacht des Computerbetruges wird indessen  vernachlässigt, zumal beide Erscheinungsformen

       1. Anmeldung über den Link ohne Startseite
       2. Anmeldung über die Startseite mit (undeutlichem) Preishinweis, unter Eingabe des Datensatzes

durch "Kunden" zugleich auf das System des Anbieters zugreifen. Die möglichen Anmeldeformen werden vermengt und es ist kaum möglich die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen.
Obwohl,  Weizen? Wer sich konkret über die Startseite anmeldet dürfte augenscheinlich womöglich einem "sonstigen Betrug" zum Opfer fallen, da er/sie bei der undeutlichen Preisdarstellung womöglich irrtümlich das Abonnement auslöst, zumal hier auch der Text in dem Spam eine nicht unerhebliche, psychologische Rolle spielt. Wenn nämlich in dem Spam mitgeteilt wurde, dass z. B. eine Bildnachricht nicht zugestellt werden kann, dann weiß der Spammer, dass der Empfänger der eMail keine Nachricht empfangen sollte, außer einer evtl. unverlangten Info vom Spammers selbst. Er löst somit beim eMailempfänger die Wahrnehmung einer Information aus, die in ihrer Verarbeitung einen Irrtum erregt und den "Kunden" zu einer Handlung bewegt, die er sonst nicht vornehmen würde. Also liegt hier bereits der Verdacht des zuletzt genannten Tatbestandes vor und nicht erst beim Besuch der Startseite ff.

Dass nun bei dir eine falsche Adresse in der Rechnung/Mahnung steht, ist simpel erklärt: ....der Spammer hat zu deiner eMailadresse einen falschen Datensatz zur Verfügung. Irgendwann wurde dieser Datensatz mal irgendwo so verarbeitet (ob durch dich selbst oder jemand anderem) und der Spammer verwendet diese untauglichen Daten und hofft darauf, dass der Empfänger der Rechnung/Mahnung so naiv ist, und dem Druck zur Zahlung nachgibt. Ist erst einmal eine Überweisung erfolgt, dann ist der Betrag nahezu unwiederbringlich weg. Nur wer nicht bezahlt, kann sein Geld behalten!

Abschließend würde mich interessieren, ob es tatsächlich zufriedene Kunden gibt, die bereit sind, einen so hohen Betrag für etwas auszugeben, dass sie gar nicht brauchen/wollen. Ich habe meine Zweifel daran, dass es solche "Kunden" tatsächlich gibt....


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Wobei nicht unerwähnt sein sollte, dass diese Adresse lediglich die des Excellent Business Center ist,
> also eine virtuelle Anschrift der tatsächlich in Flensburg ansässigen Unternehmer.


Genauso  virtuell ist  die  Registrierung unter einem Dienstleister als Anlaufadresse 


> Domain name: mms-servicecenter.com
> Administrative Contact:    Xentronix
> F.  van N.  ([email protected])
> +31.0168453568
> ...





Phänomenologe schrieb:


> Abschließend würde mich interessieren, ob es tatsächlich zufriedene Kunden gibt, die bereit sind,
> einen so hohen Betrag für etwas auszugeben, dass sie gar nicht brauchen/wollen.
> Ich habe meine Zweifel daran, dass es solche "Kunden" tatsächlich gibt....


 
Genau sowenige wie bei den bisherigen  klassischen Abofallen. Warum sollte sonst jemand 
den Aufwand betreiben, sich hinter  Scheinadressen zu tarnen. Die Zweifel  sind daher mehr als berechtigt. Ehrliche  Geschäftsleute mit   seriösen Angeboten haben so etwas nicht nötig.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Erfolg scheint diesem Abzockprojekt nicht beschieden  zu sein. 

Gemeldet wurde es bereits am  12.12.2010 > mmscenter.de - Internet Abzocke Datenbank
und  von Betroffenen noch früher ( Anfang November 2010 ) 
mms-center.de - Mms-center Blog

Aktuelle Meldungen von Betroffenen  gibt es nur ganz vereinzelt. 
Die große Zeit der Abofallen ist vorbei >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...m-alleingang-gegen-abzocker-2.html#post332849


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Erfolg scheint diesem Abzockprojekt nicht beschieden  zu sein. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...m-alleingang-gegen-abzocker-2.html#post332849


Womöglich ist man deshalb gezwungen, im Quartaltakt den Namen der Klitsche zu ändern



Elustra
Real Com
New Telia


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Hätte bis zum 10. April bezahlen müssen...
da ich nicht bezahlt habe, kamen Zahlungshinweise per Email.
Allerdings nicht nur eine, sondern im Minutentakt... ca. 10 stück !

Eine Kündigung würden sie nach Zahlungseingang durchführen schreiben sie in einer weiteren Email.


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Siehste, laufend neuer Firmenname, eMails im Minutentakt :auslach:

Also ich kann diese Typen beim besten Willen nicht ernst nehmen. Aber scheinbar haben die ja derzeit noch einen guten Lauf, doch auch den wird man zukünftig zu verhindern wissen. Leider braucht es dazu (wie üblich) viel zu viel Zeit. Zeit, die ich - wenn ich Abzocker wäre - dazu nutzen würde, meine Beute in Sicherheit und mich selbst für einige Jahre ins nicht auslieferungswillige Ausland zu bringen.


----------



## Uocutud Praisel (12 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Ich muss leider sagen, dass ich da auch voll drauf rein gefallen bin.
Ich hab mitte März eine SMS mit der Nachricht bekommen, dass für mich ein Bild hinterlegt ist, welches ich mit dem Code xy abrufen könne. Weil ich auf meinem Handy die MMS Funktion nicht eingerichtet habe und so eine ähnliche SMS auch schon bekommen hab, hab ich mich da blöderweise angemeldet. Problem es war kein Bild da und auch sonst hab ich absolut nichts verstanden. Die Seite ist sowas von unübersichtlich, dass ich nach 15 min. die Seite einfach geschlossen hab und mir auch weiter keine Gedanken gemacht hab. Nach genau 14 Tagen kam dann die Rechnung. Ich hab daraufhin noch schnell ne Kündigung per Mail verschickt.

HEUTE, nach 8 Tagen (In der modernen Welt mit Internet und Email!!!) kam dann diese Tolle Nachricht:
"... den Erhalt Ihrer Kündigung möchten wir Ihnen gerne bestätigen. Nach Zahlungseingang, werden wir Ihren Account mit sofortiger Wirkung kündigen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihre NewTelia - Kundenbetreuung"

Ich seh nicht ein da irgendwas zu bezahlen, muss aber auch sagen, dass ich angst habe, dass jetzt einfach zu ignorieren.


----------



## Hippo (12 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Hast Du die Beiträge vor Deinem auch nur ansatzweise gelesen?
Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist uns hier nämlich verboten


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Ähm, ja ich habe sie alle gelesen. Hast du meinen Beitrag gelesen??
Steht da irgendwo: Ich hätte gerne eine persönliche Rechtsberatung??

Ich hab einfach nur gelesen, dass es anderen wie mir ergangen ist. 
Habe auch im Minutentakt Emails bekommen. Daraufhin hab ich halt geschrieben, wie es bei mir dazu gekommen ist. Wenn ich dann drunter schreibe ich habe angst, ist das nicht gleichzusetzen mit: Ich hätte gerne eine persönliche Rechtsberatung.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Wer sich hier als  "Unregistriert" meldet,  kann nicht erwarten, gezielte Antworten zu  bekommen.

Anmelden ist in diesem Unterforum  zwar keine  Voraussetzung fürs Posten, Gedankenlesen
 unsererseits allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Reducal (13 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Uocutud Praisel schrieb:


> Ich seh nicht ein da irgendwas zu bezahlen...


Musst du doch auch nicht! Niemand zwingt dich auf Rechnungsspam zu reagieren und den Forderungssteller mit seinem Ansinnen ernst zu nehmen.

Nur weil jemand einen "Startcode", der ihm unter einem Vorwand als SMS-Spam zugestellt wurde, in eine Website einträgt, ist die dadurch ausgelöste Forderung längst nicht zwingend bindend. Das deutsche BGB schreibt eine andere Abfolge einer korrekten Vertragsbindung vor.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Ich habe es drauf ankommen lassen und die Rechnungshinweise nicht bezahlt.
Jetzt kam die erste Mahnung... ich stell sie mal rein, damit ihr wisst, wie sowas bei NewTelia aussieht. vllt könnt ihr ja was dazu sagen ! 


Mahnung
\
Sehr geehrte/r .... 


am 2011-03-20 18:56:08 haben Sie sich mit der IP-Adresse 84.191.100.140 bei uns registriert.

Den offenen Rechnungsbetrag haben Sie trotz Zahlungserinnerung noch nicht beglichen.

Sie sind am 2011-03-20 18:56:08 einen Vertrag mit uns eingegangen. Wir haben unseren Teil der Dienstleistung erfüllt.
Bitte zahlen Sie den offenen Betrag bis zum 24.04.2011. Anonsten sehen wir uns gezwungen

ein Inkassounternehmen zu beauftragen bzw. ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gemäß 688 ff ZPO gegen Sie

einzuleiten, wodurch erhebliche Kosten auf Sie zukommen werden.


Folgende gespeicherte Daten können wir den Ermittlungsbehörden vorlegen:


- Registriert am 2011-03-20 18:56:08

- mit der IP Adresse 84.191.100.140

- Email Adresse: xxxxxxxx

- AGB zugestimmt am: 2011-03-20 18:56:08

_________________

auch interessant: 
sollte bis zum 18.04 die Rechnung begleichen, am 17.04 um 19:25 kam jedoch schon die Mahnung per E-Mail!


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe es drauf ankommen lassen und die Rechnungshinweise nicht bezahlt.


Na dann - weitermachen! 


_Keinen Cent für Halunken!_


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Ich habe heute genau die selbe Email bekommen.

Mittlerweile wollen die auch 75€ haben, also zusätzlich 3€ Mahngebühr.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Hallo!

Ich habe von der New Telia UG dieselbe Mahnung erhalten.
Hab denen ein angepaßtes Musterschreiben von der Verbraucherzentrale per Einschreiben/Rückschein geschickt, welches die auch brav unterschrieben zurückgesandt haben und per Mail drauf geantwortet haben. Danach kam heute die Mahnung, auch mit den 3 Euro Mahngebühren.
Ich sitze das bis zum Mahnbescheid zunächst mal aus.

Gruß, ein neuer Leidensgenosse (der keine Lust mehr hat, sich noch irgendwo registrieren zu lassen)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Und warum kümmert sich um soetwas nicht der Verbraucherschutz direkt? Aus der Politik wird doch ständig kommuniziert, dass seit einiger Zeit etwas gegen Internetkriminalität gemacht wird.

Hier handelt es sich offensichtlich um Wiederholungstäter. Also gehören sie von der Staatsanwaltschaft abgestraft und im Wiederholungsfall weggesperrt. Soetwas schadet der Internetwirtschaft und ist darum auch kein Kavaliersdelikt.

Offensichtlich pennt hier mal wieder der sogenannte Rechtsstaat.


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> der Verbraucherschutz .... gegen Internetkriminalität


Bei Kriminalität ist der Verbraucherschutz sachlich nicht zuständig, egal was von Politikern geplappert wird.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hier handelt es sich offensichtlich um Wiederholungstäter. Also gehören  sie von der Staatsanwaltschaft abgestraft und im Wiederholungsfall  weggesperrt.


Das sieht die zuständige StA aber anscheinend anders. :wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Offensichtlich pennt hier mal wieder der sogenannte Rechtsstaat.


Der Rechtsstaat pennt nicht, nur einige Glieder des Rechtsstaates schauen weg. Dagegen hilft gelegentlich Druck via Politik. Aber eher selten.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Hey.
Also ich habe Anfang März eine Sms bekommen in der stand, mein MMS-Empfang sei noch nicht aktiviert. Dazu bekam ich einen Link und einen Startcode.
Da ich natürlich nichts böses ahnte, habe ich mich dort angemeldet.
Die erste Email ist bei mir im Spamordner gelandet, wo ich sie also überhaupt nicht beachtet habe.
Als dann weitere Emails mit Zahlungsaufforderungen folgten, wurde ich stutzig.
Ich soll einen Vertrag eingegangen sein mit einer Laufzeit von 2 Jahren und soll erstmal 72€ bezahlen. Die "Firma" nennt sich NewTelia UG, Theresienstraße 6-8 in 80333 München.
Inzwischen sind es 75€, da ich nicht reagiert habe. 
Was soll ich nun tun? Weiterhin ignorieren? Oder drauf reagieren?
Liege Grüße..


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Weiterhin ignorieren?


:dafuer:



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wer nicht bezahlt, kann sein Geld behalten!


Es ist nicht sinnvoll, sich mit den Verdächtigen zu unterhalten. Schreiben jeglicher Art oder Anrufe sind erfahrungsgemäß nicht erfolgversprechend und im Ergebnis eher ärgerlich.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...habe Anfang März eine Sms bekommen in der stand, mein  MMS-Empfang sei noch nicht aktiviert.


...und genau das ist ja die Lüge in der Sache, die dich in die Falle gelockt hat! Woher sollte dieses Flensburger Unternehmen wissen, dass dein MMS-Empfang nicht aktiviert gewesen sein soll?



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich soll einen Vertrag eingegangen sein mit einer Laufzeit von 2 Jahren  und soll erstmal 72€ bezahlen.


Verträge sind immer mindestens zweiseitig. Allein die Eingabe eines "Startcodes" in ein Fenster, neben dem kaum leserlich etwas von irgendwelchen Kosten steht, dürfte einen rechtsverbindlichen Vertrag nicht erfüllen. Für genauere Informationen steht das BGB zur Verfügung.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die "Firma" nennt sich NewTelia UG,  Theresienstraße 6-8 in 80333 München.


Eine Adresse bei einem Bürodienstleister, der sich die Flensburger Handlungsführer in anscheinend unseriöser Absicht bedienen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Woher sollte dieses Flensburger Unternehmen wissen, dass dein MMS-Empfang nicht aktiviert gewesen sein soll?


Sah so die MMS aus (einschl. Fehler)?



			
				New Telia UG schrieb:
			
		

> MMS Dienst: Ein Bild konnte nicht zugestellt werden,da ihr Handy fuer MMS nicht aktiv ist ? Auf www.mms-lesen.com koennten Sie Ihre Bilder abrufen. Startcode ***


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Genau so sah die Sms aus.
Mir wurde jetzt geraten ich soll beim Verbraucherschutz anrufen (was allerdings auch 1,86€/Min kostet) und mich dort weiter informieren.
Also kann ich diese Mahnungen weiterhin getrost ignorieren, obwohl ich all meine Daten auf der Seite angegeben habe? (Ja schön blöd, ich weiß..)
Es wird nicht vorm Gericht enden mit unübersehbaren Kosten?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mir wurde jetzt geraten ich soll beim Verbraucherschutz anrufen (was allerdings auch 1,86€/Min kostet) und mich dort weiter informieren.


Wenns zur Beruhigung deines Gewissens beiträgt! Ich glaube aber nicht, dass die Damen und Herren dort ähnlich viel Erfahrung mit dieser Sache, wie wir hier. Die werden dir sogar raten, irgend was zu schrieben, wovon wir hier eher abraten.

Aber immerhin - in Einzelfällen reagiert die Anbieterin auf Widerrufe und storniert die Anmeldung. In deinem Fall dürfte das aber fraglich sein, da 14 Tage schon rum sind.





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Anfang März


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Vielen Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal 
Das hat mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Bei mir ist genau der gleiche Fall eingetreten. Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen, war aber sogar noch so blöd die 72 Euro zu zahlen. Doch nicht mal das, hat sie beruhigt, die ham mir trotzdem jetzt ne Mahnung. Ich dachte schon, ich hab nen Fehler gemacht, weil ich ne falsche Ziffer im Verwendungszweck angegeben hab. Aber jetzt seh ich hier, dass des ne Abzock-Seite ist! Ich brauche nichts befürchten bzgl. Gericht und so, wenn ich nicht nochmal zahl?


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> war aber sogar noch so blöd die 72 Euro zu zahlen.


Ich frage mich eh schon seit längerem, wer denen die Taschen füllt.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> die  ham mir trotzdem jetzt ne Mahnung. ....weil ich ne falsche Ziffer im Verwendungszweck angegeben hab.


Du könntest den Anbieter darauf hinweisen aber du schreibst ja schon selbst: 





Unregistriert schrieb:


> dass des ne Abzock-Seite ist!


...und mit solchen unseriösen Geschäftsleuten führt man keine Brieffreundschaft.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich brauche  nichts befürchten bzgl. Gericht und so, wenn ich nicht nochmal  zahl?


Vergiss solche wirren Gedanken!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

AN ALLE BETROFFENE

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse etc.

Unbedingt auch lesen: "Mehr zum Thema" - ganz unten auf der verlinkten Seite!!!
Sehr interessant und aufschlussreich!!!

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


Nach Anfrage bei der Telekom AG (Abuse-Team), zw. der Dauer der Datenspeicherung von IP-Adressen, erhielt ich folgende Antwort (Zitat):

"Sessiondaten und die IP dürfen wir 7 Tage speichern.
Sogenannte Bewegungsdaten, z. B. welche Seiten im Internet besucht wurden, dürfen nicht gespeichert werden und werden auch nicht gespeichert."

Stand: Mai 2011

(abuse = Missbrauch)




Viel Glück und immer standhaft bleiben!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Nehmt euch ein Beispiel!!!!!!

Solche Recherchen sollten mehr User reinstellen, anstelle nur zu labern!!!!!!!!!
Hier werden so gut wie alle Fragen beantwortet!!!!!!!!!!


DANKE, DANKE, DANKE du unregistrierter User

.


----------



## BenTigger (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nehmt euch ein Beispiel!!!!!!
> 
> Solche Recherchen sollten mehr User reinstellen, anstelle nur zu labern!!!!!!!!!
> Hier werden so gut wie alle Fragen beantwortet!!!!!!!!!!


 Part 1 nehmen wir gerne an und für Part2:


> DANKE, DANKE, DANKE du unregistrierter User



dem Danke :sun: braucht es kein Selbstlob, das übernehmen wir gerne für Dich. 

Danke dir, unreg.User, für die Info.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Hätte ich diese Seite mal eher gefunden... Ich war auch so blöd und habe bezahlt, weil ich auf mehreren anderen Seiten gelesen habe, dass es sich um keine Abzocke handelt und man da nicht wieder rauskommt. Nachdem ich heute trotz Zahlung eine weitere mahnung erhielt, wurde ich etwas stutzig und habe mich nochmal über Google auf die Suche gemacht und bin dann hier gelandet. Danke für eure hilfreichen Informationen. Ich werde jetzt nicht mehr mit denen kommunizieren (kommt eh keine Antwort) und auch keine weiteren Rechnungen bezahlen.


----------



## Hippo (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Ich werde jetzt nicht mehr mit denen kommunizieren (kommt eh keine Antwort) und auch keine weiteren Rechnungen bezahlen.



Sehr weise Entscheidung!


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> weil ich auf mehreren anderen Seiten gelesen habe, dass es sich um keine Abzocke handelt und man da nicht wieder rauskommt.


Sind entweder "gesponserte" Seiten  oder Foren/Blogs von ziemlich "unbedarften" Betreibern.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Tja, das spart mir zwar die nächsten 72,00€, aber die ersten krieg ich wohl nicht wieder.


----------



## Bibiline (7 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Na dann werde ich mich auch mal einreihen. Habe mich nach dieser ominösen SMS am 7.4. eingeloggt. Keine Bildmitteilung vorgefunden, ausgeloggt und für mich war die Sache vorerst erledigt. Exakt am 21.04. (14 Tage später) erhalte ich die Rechnung. Nun habe ich im I-Net recherchiert, mir diese Seite nochmals angesehen und erstmal einen Widerruf per e-Mail abgesendet (laut deren AGB's auch möglich). Daraufhin (war ja Ostern, also erst am Di. nach Ostern) erhielt ich eine e-Mail, dass alles seine Richtigkeit hätte blablabla, und gleich die erste Zahlungserinnerung. Habe mir dann nochmals die Mühe gemacht und denen zurückgeschrieben und sogar ihre AGB's auszugsweise angehängt, mit BGB-Paragraphen um mich geschmissen und weiß der Geier was. Heute kam die lustige Antwort  Exakt der gleiche Text wie bei der ersten Mail! 

Auch wenn es mich reizt, es ein drittes mal zu wagen, werde ich nicht mehr reagieren. Werde die Geschichte jetzt einfach aussitzen, auch wenn es nervig ist. Ich habe jeglichen Kontakt gespeichert, sollte es auf ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren hinausgehen (wovon ich nicht ausgehe), so bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.

Leider fallen immer noch viel zu viele drauf rein und zahlen einfach.


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Bibiline schrieb:


> Werde die Geschichte jetzt einfach aussitzen, auch wenn es nervig ist.


:dafuer:




Bibiline schrieb:


> Keine Bildmitteilung  vorgefunden, ausgeloggt und für mich war die Sache vorerst erledigt.


Das liest man nun immer wieder. Wenn der Anbieter doch aber gar keine Nachricht gespeichert hat, die hätte zugestellt werden sollen, dann ist das doch eine Art Irrtum, den er erregt hat. Da der das aber gewerbsmäßig macht, wundert es mich doch sehr, dass die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft hier anscheinend keinen Betrug erkennen kann.

:abgelehnt:


----------



## Hippo (7 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*





http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## der von dort (8 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Nabend...... wie schon viele vormir..... ja ich bin auch reingefallen.... nunja...

alles wie bei meinen Vorredner.. SMS----- eingeloggt--- keine MMS... fertig... leider meine echten Daten eingegeben.. naja irgendwann musste es ja mal rappeln.....

nunja... ich möchte mich dennnoch bei euch bedanken, denn Ihr habt mir dahingegen sehr geholfen..... wie ich jetzt damit umzugehen habe.

man sollte sich mal die mühe machen und sich im i-cafee mal paar 764654654 anmeldungen fiktiv zu machen..

vieleicht sind dann mal die Postgebühren das ende solcher Dubiosen Betrüger!!


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



der von dort schrieb:


> Postgebühren


....bei eMail? :spitz:


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

hallo,

mit interesse habe ich die vorherigen beiträge gelesen.

leider bin ich darauf auch reingefallen. naja wer lesen kann ....

ich habe aber strafanzeige gestellt (geht online im internet) und habe dem finanzamt auch was zugeschickt.
ich hoffe, dass die sich der sache auch mal annehmen.
ich kann nur raten, dasselbe zu tun. je mehr leute das machen, umso besser.

also ran an die strafanzeige für die polizei und das finanzamt. 

das kostet nicht viel aufwand und beruhigt ein wenig das gewissen !!!!


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> finanzamt


Also abgesehen davon, dass die Flensburger Handlungsführer ihre Beute sicherlich versteuern, kann angenommen werden, dass es hier und da evtl. zu Unzulänglichkeiten kommt.

Die Steuerfahndung braucht zumeist sehr lange für ihre Ermittlungen. Die Erfahrung hat aber gezeigt, dass die dortigen Mühlen feiner malen als die in Strafverfahren. Viele innovative Geschäftltreiber zerreißt es dann auch an dieser Hürde, so etwa nach drei bis fünf Jahren.


----------



## Hippo (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*



Reducal schrieb:


> ... Viele innovative Geschäftltreiber zerreißt es dann auch an dieser Hürde, so etwa nach drei bis fünf Jahren.



Blöd nur daß in der Zeit noch viele gewaltig Federn lassen ...


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Mich hat es auch erwischt - könnte mich hierfür selber in den A.... treten!

Habe jedoch deren Bank informiert, mit dem Hinweis, dass es sich um eine Abzockerfirma handelt - mit Glück sperren die ja denen das Konto!  )



7. Informieren Sie die Bank der Abzocker

Haben Sie eine Rechnung oder Mahnung eines Internet-Abzockers bekommen? Informieren Sie umgehend die Bank, auf deren Konto Sie das Geld überweisen sollen. Viele Geldinstitute sind sich nämlich gar nicht bewusst, dass sie unfreiwillig zum Komplizen von Internet-Betrügereien gemacht wurden - und dankbar, wenn sie von Opfern darüber informiert werden. Viele Banken reagieren darauf, indem sie den Abzockern das Konto kündigen. Folgender Text hat sich dazu in der Vergangenheit bewährt:   

„Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich habe den Verdacht, dass über das Konto …………. bei Ihrer Bank illegale Beträge fließen. Es geht dabei um Abofallen, also Internetseiten, auf denen arglose Verbraucher mit versteckten Kosten um ihr Geld gebracht werden. Dabei wird obiges Konto bei ihrem Unternehmen verwendet.

Ich appelliere an Sie, das Konto zu kündigen und das eingegangene Geld an die Absender zurück zu überweisen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß"


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: mms-center.de: Dubiose SMS locken auf Abo-Seite*

Bei Zitaten sollte der Urheber/Autor  genannt werden: Erhöht 1. die Glaubwürdigkeit
 und  läuft 2.   unter sich mit fremden Federn schmücken 
>> Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle Handwerk legen


----------



## unregistriert (1 Juli 2011)

hallo, ich habe gerade eure einträge gelesen.

aber habt ihr euch mal die seite mms-center angeschaut? da kann man gar nicht mehr den zugangscode eingeben !?!?

was läuft denn da jetzt? oder sind die aufgeflogen.

hat jemand neuigkeiten?

danke


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2011)

Ich schätze mal, die nehmen auf der Seite nur keine Code-Kunden mehr an und haben mal wieder ein neues Projekt unter anderer Domain am laufen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juli 2011)

Virtuell gesehen hat man nette Nachbarn...
geb mal mms-servicecenter.com bei robtex.com ein


----------



## sc1983 (1 September 2011)

Hallo,

ich glaub, es gibt schon wieder ne neue Firma. Sie heißen jetzt mms-portal.net und mein Freund ist darauf reingefallen. Die selbe Masche wie bei mms-center.de nur mit neuem Namen. Wir werden auf die Rechnung nicht reagieren.

Viele Grüße

Steffi


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 September 2011)

AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Für den 14-tägigen Testzugang ist ein Betrag von EUR 0,00 zu entrichten. Der hieran anschließende monatliche Kundenbeitrag beträgt 6,00 Euro (inklusive Mehrwertsteuer) und berechtigt zum Versand von 100 SMS pro Monat. Der Kundenbeitrag ist für jeweils 12 Monate im Voraus zu entrichten und wird dem Kunden entsprechend in Rechnung gestellt.


Das Übliche halt: 72 Euronen per anno!


			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vertrag verlängert sich automatisch um weitere 12 Monate, wenn er nicht mindestens 90 Tage vor Vertragsende "schriftlich" (Brief, Email) gekündigt wird.


----------



## Teleton (1 September 2011)

Und wieder einmal:
Nur echt mit der Widerrufslüge


			
				AGB von mms-portal schrieb:
			
		

> *5.2* Hat der Anbieter mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Kunden bereits vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist mit der Ausführung ihrer Dienstleistung begonnen oder hat der Kunde die Ausführung der Dienstleistung selbst veranlasst, erlischt das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden vorzeitig.


Seit dem 4.8.2009 ist §312 d Abs.3 geändert, erlöschen gibts danach erst bei vollständiger Erfüllung.


----------



## sc1983 (1 September 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal:
> Nur echt mit der Widerrufslüge
> 
> Seit dem 4.8.2009 ist §312 d Abs.3 geändert, erlöschen gibts danach erst bei vollständiger Erfüllung.



Hi,

ja ganz genau, dass selbe Spiel!!


----------



## Mich1985 (26 September 2011)

Hallo,
kann es bestätigen. Habe auch den selben Vorgang wie ihr alle schon beschrieben habt mitgemach.

Die neue Seite heißt MMS-Portal.net mit der selben Vorhergehensweise.
Bin froh mich vorher auf eurer Seite informiert zu haben. DANKE dafür war schon kurz vor der Überweisung.....

[modedit by Hippo: Beiträge zusammengetackert]


----------



## BettinaH (2 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem eine SMS erhalten, dass eine MMS für mich bereit wäre. Allerdings wäre die Datenmenge zu groß und ich müsste sie mir auf einer Internetseite anschaun. Blauäugig wie ich bin, habe ich mir dort angemeldet und die AGB akzeptiert. Heute ist dann eine Rechnung von 96 Euro gekommen. Kann ich das noch irgendwie rückgängig machen oder widerrufen? Oder muss ich jetzt diesen Betrag zahlen?
Die Adresse ist www.mms-center24.com und es handelt sich um eine Seite mit Pornovideos. Für sowas wollte ich mich nie anmelden...

Danke für Antworten!!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (4 Oktober 2011)

Der Trick dieser Gauner ist schon länger bekannt.
Ignorier den Müll und justier deinen Spamfilter, damit du vor weiteren Drohungen per Email verschont bleibst..


----------



## Hippo (4 Oktober 2011)

Guck mal in meine Linksammlung in der Signatur


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Oktober 2011)

BettinaH schrieb:


> ...dass eine MMS für mich bereit wäre. Allerdings wäre die Datenmenge zu groß und ich müsste sie mir auf einer Internetseite anschaun.


Und, hast du eine Nachricht bekommen, die auch wirklich für dich persönlich bestimmt war und die von deinem Handy nicht hätte aufgelöst werden können?


----------



## schuki (5 Oktober 2011)

Habe heute eine SMS aufs handy erhalten: Videobotschaft zu groß...
Zum Glück habe ich die AGB mit der Abzocie gelesen und bin nicht darauf
hereingefallen. Man sollte wirklich immer erst im Netz forschen. Dabei hört sich
MMS-center.net so vertrauenswürdig an.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Oktober 2011)

schuki schrieb:


> Abzoci schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Videobotschaft zu groß...


Wer sollte eigentlich so eine Botschaft über dieses (dann doch wieder unbekannte) MMS-Center verschicken, wenn nicht die Anbieter selbst? Und dann zum Lesen der eigenen Nachricht eine kostenverbundene Anmeldung  mit Jahresvertrag verlangen!

Also ich für meinen Teil wage es eine Bereicherungsabsicht anzunehmen. Wie blind sind eigentlich die Flensburger Strafverfolger? Warum macht denen kein Anwalt eines Geschädigten Dampf untern Bürostuhl?


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2011)

Diese Firma lautet im Impressum der betreffenden Webseite gleich: 

http://whois.domaintools.com/flirtlokal24.com

Wahrscheinlich reiner Zufall.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2011)

ob das der richtige S.K. (wie aus obigem whois) ist?
Jedenfalls passt das Lieblingsauto 
http://de-de.facebook.com/people/Se***-Kl***/100002323663570


----------



## benni0279 (6 Oktober 2011)

Hab heute auch eine SMS bekommen, von der Nummer 015122142443.
Würde gerne mal wissen, wer da meine Nummer verkauft hat.

Jeden falls bin ich gleich stutzig geworden, wo ich meine Adresse eintragen sollte, um das Video sehen zu können.
Eine alte Adresse ein zu tragen war gar nicht möglich.

Und beim Googel des Betreibers bin auf dieser Seite gelandet.

Sehr schön zu wissen das ich diesmal schlauer war!

Grüße


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (6 Oktober 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Diese Firma lautet im Impressum der betreffenden Webseite gleich:
> 
> http://whois.domaintools.com/flirtlokal24.com



Eine dubiose Rolle spielt auch der Firmengründer. (Terminated Director)
Zu dessen Kunden gehör(t)en u.a. auch Ronny L. und Adressbuchgauner.


----------



## ellerich (7 Oktober 2011)

bei mir wars von der NR 01756158653

bin gespannt ob da eine Mahnung kommt


----------



## jupp11 (10 Oktober 2011)

http://www.mobilfunk-talk.de/news/41207-vorsicht-vor-abzocke-sms-von-mms-center-net/


> Abzocke: Vorsicht vor SMS-Abo von MMS-Center.net
> 
> Viele Handybesitzer erhielten in den letzten Tagen eine seltsame Kurzmitteilung von der Webseite www.MMS-Center.net. Die genannte Seite wirbt mit dem Slogan “Multimedia Nachrichten für alle”,  dochVorsicht, hinter dem Dienst steckt wieder einmal eine fiese Abo-Abzocke.
> ...
> Betroffene sollten alle Rechnungen und Mahnungen ignorieren, da diese Art von Abo eine vorsätzliche Täuschung darstellt. Laut Gesetz müssen Kosten bei einem Abo-Vertrag klar und deutlich beim Daten-Eingabefeld ersichtlich sein. Ein Verweis auf die AGBs, in denen die Preise erst nach langem Suchen zu finden sind reicht grundsätzlich nicht aus.


----------

